# brbr info



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hey I'm looking for some info on brbr.Where I can take my boat. I have been looking around out there. I was thinking of launching right where you come in and then run that big canal and head west in to the big pond in the middle of the tour route. I was wondering about some of the channels that run out towards the lake is there any pond off those channels that I can hunt. Any info would be great guys. You can pm if you would like. I'm not looking for any hot spots just some where I can start looking and learn that area and then I will go on from there.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I will keep it simple for you Dustin.


Yes if you launch the main channel it will take you to the big water bay and there is another channel you can take that will put you in some small ponds area you might have to leave the boat and walk a bit but you should be ok. the best thing you can do is when hunting time comes spend some time and drive your boat around and learn the area. Birds move alot around out there so take some glasses and scout with them. its hit and miss but if you watch the birds they will tell you where to go. hope this helps ya!!!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

This link should have all you need to know about the refuge to get started. All boat ramps are marked as well as huntable areas and parking lots.

http://www.fws.gov/bearriver/BRMBR HuntFishFIN.pdf


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks I plan on doing some scouting doring the hunting season. Joel I already have one of them maps.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is probably the only time you will ever hear me say something positive about the youth opener.....but use it to go scout that area. I believe that is the only part of BRBR that is open on the youth hunt, at least it used to be.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> This is probably the only time you will ever hear me say something positive about the youth opener.....but use it to go scout that area. I believe that is the only part of BRBR that is open on the youth hunt, at least it used to be.


I will be out on the youth hunt. So I wont be able to go scout it that day.


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

Usually not much water for the youth hunt and this year with it a week earlier water might be pretty scarce. I think that their water rights start around the 1st of october. Fills pretty fast after the opener.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

duckhunter1096 said:


> This is probably the only time you will ever hear me say something positive about the youth opener.....but use it to go scout that area. I believe that is the only part of BRBR that is open on the youth hunt, at least it used to be.


the BRBR will be open to hunters on the youth hunt. all normal hunting areas will be open. so you shouldnt have much of a problem. i agree it is a nice time to scout the refuge as it is closed until the morning of the opener. but with that in mind i do hope those out scouting will be respectful of the youth hunters. i would imagine most youth hunters will be done and gone home by mid-day. at least that is how it seems to go from years past. if you have any questions about hunting the BRBR in any way, i would suggest calling Greg Mullin the federal officer for the Refuge. he is a good guy. IMHO


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> if you have any questions about hunting the BRBR in any way, i would suggest calling Greg Mullin the federal officer for the Refuge. he is a good guy. IMHO


 I second that. His main job is law enforcement but he goes beyond that. Really a top notch guy from what I know of him.(of course, I've never been in trouble with him either :wink: )


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Guys. for the help.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Make sure you read all the regulations for the bbr. There is some rules that are uniqure to that area, like your gun having to be in a case while in your car. They are strict out there, so do your homework before you go!


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Who started this post? I know for a fact that it was not Dustin behind that computer. There were next to no spelling mistakes, and only marginal grammar errors. I wish I could give you some information just to reward your improved spelling skills. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ain't Mircosoft Word Grand!!!!!!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> Ain't Mircosoft Word Grand!!!!!!!


maybe he bought a MAC! A MAC has a built in spell checker as you type. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

captain said:


> Who started this post? I know for a fact that it was not Dustin behind that computer. There were next to no spelling mistakes, and only marginal grammar errors. I wish I could give you some information just to reward your improved spelling skills. :lol: :wink:


LOL It was me I have fire fox now and it has spell check for me. :mrgreen: So I'm getting better. :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> LOL It was me I have fire fox now and it has spell check for me. :mrgreen: So I'm getting better. :mrgreen:


Atta kid. We will all greatly benefit from your browser upgrade. -()/-


----------

